# Ewes enjoying the snow



## Roving Jacobs (Jan 21, 2013)

At least some animals are enjoying the 10 degree weather.




Jazz the herd queen and resident blimp.




Digging through the snow.




Hooves weren't enough so she used her horns instead.




Jazz's 2010 daughter, Juniper. She's kind of plain looking but I've been impressed with what she produces.




Juniper and her gorgeous daughter, Jewel who is my pretty little princess and she knows it.




Jazz's 2011 daughter, Johnnie. She was the only ewe out of a set of triplets.




Thistle who has a permanent :/ face due to her markings.




Dahlia who is Thistle's older half sister.




Daisy, Dahlia's twin, who thought I might have something more exciting than a camera.




Just because you have spots doesn't mean you're a Jacob, Major.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jan 21, 2013)

And the Cormos.




Page is more fleece than sheep at this point.




Prism aka The Moose. She's my biggest sheep and has a giant honking moose nose.




Moosey could use a bigger coat but she's getting sheared in about a month so I'm trying to avoid it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 21, 2013)

So cool! I really like your sheep.

btw why do sheep need blankets when they have wool? I never got that.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 21, 2013)

Very nice looking sheep!!!  

Are the coats just to keep their fleece clean?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jan 21, 2013)

^^ Exactly! ^^



			
				Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> So cool! I really like your sheep.
> 
> btw why do sheep need blankets when they have wool? I never got that.


They aren't for warmth, they just keep the fleece clean so it is more valuable with less effort.  The Cormo wool is so fine and dense that it is hard to get all of the VM out. When you coat them it keeps all that VM out and you can sell it raw for more without having to spend hours and hours skirting it. The Jacobs have a much more open fleece and don't have the same value anyway so there's no point keeping them coated.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 21, 2013)

Your sheep are gorgeous!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh I missed this thread yesterday! How sweet are they!  They look like their fleeces are really long. When was the last time you sheared them? Just curious to compare with my Jacob's and Cormo's growth...nice!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jan 22, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Oh I missed this thread yesterday! How sweet are they!  They look like their fleeces are really long. When was the last time you sheared them? Just curious to compare with my Jacob's and Cormo's growth...nice!


The Jacobs were sheared in March. I would have to see when the Cormo breeder sheared last year but I believe she does it in February so they are due for a trim. I'm going to make them wait for beginning of March though so I can do them all at once. I like them all done about a month before lambing.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice looking sheep!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 22, 2013)

Roving Jacobs said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 22, 2013)

I think ours were sheared in April last year. Your fleeces look a lot longer than mine! Paige, wow, she is a big old wool ball! I'm making some roving right now from my last year's batch of Cormo. So soft! Especially when you go from carding Jacob to carding Cormo, wow what a difference! I love them both, though


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jan 22, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I think ours were sheared in April last year. Your fleeces look a lot longer than mine! Paige, wow, she is a big old wool ball! I'm making some roving right now from my last year's batch of Cormo. So soft! Especially when you go from carding Jacob to carding Cormo, wow what a difference! I love them both, though


I can't wait to get my hands on it! I'm picking up a couple of Romeldale ewes this week who should have some amazing fleece too. They've been micron tested already and I'm hoping to do that with some more of my flock so I know exactly how soft they are and if I'm breeding them in the right direction.

Page is so short and stocky and has so much fleece she's like a cloud! I want to just cuddle her but she's pretty shy.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 22, 2013)

That's how my Cormo Po is. Shy, but I just want to cuddle her! Po has a covered face, too. 

That's really interesting about your micron testing. That is totally cool. I have a flock of Finn sheep now, too, but haven't shorn them yet so don't know what it will be like. Should be interesting!

I like the direction you are going with your wool.   Eventually I will get there.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2013)

Love your sheep. DD and I check out your website often! 

Have a question... having markings on the face and legs in symmetry..is this the desirable marking pattern or does it matter? I love when the face markings are in symmetry. Also don't all 4 feet have to have black on them?

Since I really know nothing I will tell you I like Jewel, Johnie, Thistle and Daisy. I love Jazz's symmetry, Juniper is just cute and dahlia looks so sweet...but no symmetry :/ .  Yeah  I have that whole symmetry weird thing! 

So I guess.. I liked them all!!!!!!!!!!!

The Cormos are    ! Are they sweet and hardy like the Jacobs?


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 22, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Oh I missed this thread yesterday! How sweet are they!  They look like their fleeces are really long. When was the last time you sheared them? Just curious to compare with my Jacob's and Cormo's growth...nice!


Yep I missed this too - great pics and I like those blankets - homemade ????


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jan 22, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Love your sheep. DD and I check out your website often!
> 
> Have a question... having markings on the face and legs in symmetry..is this the desirable marking pattern or does it matter? I love when the face markings are in symmetry. Also don't all 4 feet have to have black on them?
> 
> ...


I like the symmetrical ones but JSBA doesn't care. They are supposed to have black or striped hooves but not all black legs. Having white hooves doesn't disqualify them for registration, it's just not favorable.:

Jewel is my absolute favorite and I think she looks just perfect but I might be biased 




I love how symmetrical her facial markings are with a nice solid nose patch, I like her "knee pads" but she doesn't have too much black on her legs, even her horns look like a little tiara. Plus she's sweet as pie and always comes up for her daily neck massage. The only thing I don't really like is how much she sunbleached this year. Oh well. I hope she has some lovely babies of her own this year.

The Cormos aren't quite as hardy as the Jacobs and their hooves seem to need work at least twice as often as my spotty beasts but they are so friendly and calm. They don't get into things like the Jacobs do either. They are content to graze and grow wool! My Cormo ram is just about the nicest sheep I've ever met. He wants nothing more than love and you couldn't make him butt you if you tried. The lady I got him from called him a "love puddle" 

*Royd* the coats are from Rocky Sheep Company. The sheep came with them and we liked them so much we bought bigger sizes for when their fleece outgrew the ones they were in. They're made from a fabric that dries super fast so the wool won't mildew or mold underneath and it's slippery so you don't have to worry about felting or pilling. I keep saying I'll make some myself for this year's lambs but who has time for all that sewing when there's a farm to run?!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 22, 2013)

I just ordered sheep blankets from Premiere. They are a cotton poly blend. I hope they don't get moldy, pilly and all the other things you mentioned!  

Jewel is certainly a princess!


----------

